# What do all of you homies think ...



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

With Vegas having the 1:1 Super Show every October i got to thinkin' about something...

It would be kool if all of the LIL Model builders have a Super Show as well !

Have it the same weekend as the Vegas Super Show too!

I know that the 1:1 show inspires alot of us homies to build the same type of
builds as they do, but in scale.


Maybe have a super secret build to debut for the Super Show only, sort of like the 
big C.C.'s do  .


No in progress pics, just start showing the finished builds starting at noon eastern/
central time.

Heck, 50 or more finished build pics just for the _*LIL Super Show*_ would be KOOL AS HECK !!!

Tell me what yaw homies think ....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i tried in vain to get something like that going, you got some tenor here so it might happen this time.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a great idea!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sounds cool.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm game


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im down lol, I'll be in the hopping pit !!! Lmao


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Badass, put me down


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

You mean on. Layitlow not at a venue ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool fellas ! 

Yep Rollindeep, right here on LIL in a Topic Thread titled " LIL Super Show" .

Luxman, it wouldn't be a show without a hopper ! 

*It would be cool if the "LIL Super Show" topic could get pinned, so that it would serve as
a reminder for us all that, every year the 1:1 Vegas show comes , our show starts.
*
All of the homies gettin' ready, cleaning their year long super build for the show !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FUCK IT I'M DOWN


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave: Me too.....Im in


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heck yeah !!!!!!!!!! The more homies, the better the show will be !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im down for that. In the truck section of course


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm down so will this just be to bust out and show or will there be trophies and judging??


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> I'm down so will this just be to bust out and show or will there be trophies and judging??


Hey Lowlife, you have to finish at least one build to enter...:cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

trend you talking about all new builds no old shit from 13 years ago


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I'm down. Even I can finish somethin' in a year! :rofl: This will give me a chance to actually take my time on a build a try to get it exactly like I want it to look. uffin:*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> trend you talking about all new builds no old shit from 13 years ago


:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im down for that. In the truck section of course


   Kool !



hoppinmaddness said:


> Count me in


:thumbsup:



LoLife4Life said:


> I'm down so will this just be to bust out and show or will there be trophies and judging??


Bust out and Show out ! ( all in the name of fun) !



Lownslow302 said:


> trend you talking about all new builds no old shit from 13 years ago


 ..... All new homie ! Just think ..."Vegas Super Show". I know they have older builds there, but this would be the inaugural _*"LIL Super Show". *_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So we start it now and show it off in a year ! If we build it and finish before that deadline can it be shown at our local shows we attend or is this a LIL SUPER SHOW BUILD ONLY ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mini , that's a good ?

Me personnaly, I'de want to debut my "Super build" The day of the show. 

Keepin ' it under wraps for a whole year would add to the anticipation of it as well.


Stating what you're planning would be cool too, no progress pics , just the plans of
your build.
Then _*"POW"*_ hit 'em the day of the show wit it !  

JM .02


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im down for a year long build! LOL thats about my time line anyways lately!! :uh: so lay down the rules trend!! man its gonna be hard not to show progress pics!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this idea alot. I havent done a model in over 4 yr now. I'll have to do some befor I start that Super show one. BUT I'm in.? For you all, I don't have all the shit you guys have to make a supershow car. So if I need anything is it OK it ask for it seeing that I'm new here and non of you know me.LMK if that kool.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Mini , that's a good ?Me personnaly, I'de want to debut my "Super build" The day of the show. Keepin ' it under wraps for a whole year would add to the anticipation of it as well.Stating what you're planning would be cool too, no progress pics , just the plans ofyour build.Then _*"POW"*_ hit 'em the day of the show wit it !  JM .02


 DAMMMMMM THIS IS A GOOD IDEA TREND, NO AWARDS JUST FOR FUN SO WE ALL COULD GET INSPIRED.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM THIS IS A GOOD IDEA TREND, NO AWARDS JUST FOR FUN SO WE ALL COULD GET INSPIRED.


x2 it might bring life back to this place


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally....A reason to start Project "SICXS3"


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like this idea alot. I havent done a model in over 4 yr now. I'll have to do some befor I start that Super show one. BUT I'm in.? For you all, I don't have all the shit you guys have to make a supershow car. So if I need anything is it OK it ask for it seeing that I'm new here and none of you know me.LMK if that kool.


*We're all builders; we look out for each other :thumbsup: At least we SHOULD. *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I think it's a brilliant idea!!*
*It would def pursuate me to come over next year having a goal and bust out with something new. 
Although I like the LRM show there's really no space to show model cars it's basically unpack, show and pack again.
Would be killer to have it on the same floor as the big show or at least somewhere near.
*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> With Vegas having the 1:1 Super Show every October i got to thinkin' about something...
> 
> It would be kool if all of the LIL Model builders have a Super Show as well !
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *We're all builders; we look out for each other :thumbsup: At least we SHOULD. *


 Thanks man.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Shit, I'm down T, as long as its not the same weekend as NNL Toledo, as I sure the two of us will be a little pre occupied there, lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mastermind ideah homie.But, for real just finished pics & NO KIT BRAND NEW IN THE BOX SHOWING THAT ITS FOR THE SHOW.LOL.I'm down my nig.LAYITLOW SUPER SHOW 2012.So can we have our own lowrider of the year,bomb of the year etc just like a super show.Fuck it even most club entries or club of the year?This is yo spot Trend you call it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM THIS IS A GOOD IDEA TREND, NO AWARDS JUST FOR FUN SO WE ALL COULD GET INSPIRED.


Thanx bro ! Exactly what I had in mind, with no awards maybe it would inspire alot more builders to show! ( almost like an on-line NNL) _*without those expensive vendors ! 

*_


sneekyg909 said:


> Finally....A reason to start Project "SICXS3"
> 
> View attachment 377541


:thumbsup:



Tonioseven said:


> *We're all builders; we look out for each other :thumbsup: At least we SHOULD. *


well put homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Mastermind ideah homie.But, for real just finished pics & NO KIT BRAND NEW IN THE BOX SHOWING THAT ITS FOR THE SHOW.LOL.I'm down my nig._*LAYITLOW SUPER SHOW 2012*_.So can we have our own lowrider of the year,bomb of the year etc just like a super show.Fuck it even most club entries or club of the year?This is yo spot Trend you call it.


Yep, just finished pics in October of 2012, the same weekend of the 1:1 show.

As far as:

*Bomb of the year
Trukito of the year
Lowrider of the year

*I'ma leave that up to all of the homies here on LIL.
_Club of the year wouldn't be to fair seeing as alot of homies are not in one yet. JM.02


I'ma try to come up with a logo for : _*The Lay it Low Super Show 2012 
*and hopefully the mods could pin the topic to serve as a reminder to all of us for D-Day  !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in a club so I might be a bit biased, but I think it's a good idea to have something like "largest club attendance". :dunno:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Yep, just finished pics in October of 2012, the same weekend of the 1:1 show.
> 
> As far as:
> 
> ...


well it wpould probably motivate peeps to join one maybe?But, hell yeah wey car catagories is tight for the 2012 LAYITLOW SUPERSHOW.it's on this this b---h.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like this idea alot. I havent done a model in over 4 yr now. I'll have to do some befor I start that Super show one. BUT I'm in.? For you all, I don't have all the shit you guys have to make a supershow car. So if I need anything is it OK it ask for it seeing that I'm new here and non of you know me.LMK if that kool.


no worries, always happy to help a kit builder.....:biggrin:


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

I know I'm like a UFO in this piece, but a great percentage of you have outstanding builds, Further more I am a big fan and lurk on a few you guy's topics just to get my fix. 
I haven't completed a model in over 12 years.....This topic is a great idea Trendsetta, and would motivate me to build a "complete" model...possibly in multiple categories.....IDK I get ambitious when presented with ideas this fresh. Life is pretty busy for me now but my goal is to show something.
I think it would be a great idea with all the photoshop and possibly video talent in this topic if everyone submitted their photos and or video of their ride....to a "deligated someone" close to the "entry date" and the pics and vids could be edited as if it were one of those oldschool lowrider vids with the funky dance music in the back ground:roflmao:Naw but seriously it would be cool to watch in a fluid slide show/video to give the feeling of being at an actual show, everyone submitting could talk about the features of their cars as if the are being interviewed....with every one following the same format ,I think that would be tight!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

im down trend...now i just have to find something to build...lol... this is a great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That 79 said:


> I know I'm like a UFO in this piece, but a great percentage of you have outstanding builds, Further more I am a big fan and lurk on a few you guy's topics just to get my fix.
> I haven't completed a model in over 12 years.....This topic is a great idea Trendsetta, and would motivate me to build a "complete" model...possibly in multiple categories.....IDK I get ambitious when presented with ideas this fresh. Life is pretty busy for me now but my goal is to show something.
> I think it would be a great idea with all the photoshop and possibly video talent in this topic if everyone submitted their photos and or video of their ride....to a "deligated someone" close to the "entry date" and the pics and vids could be edited as if it were one of those oldschool lowrider vids with the funky dance music in the back ground:roflmao:Naw but seriously it would be cool to watch in a fluid slide show/video to give the feeling of being at an actual show, everyone submitting could talk about the features of their cars as if the are being interviewed....with every one following the same format ,I think that would be tight!


Homie that's a killa idea ! It would be like some Photographer went to Vegas and did a photo shoot of our builds !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> im down trend...now i just have to find something to build...lol... this is a great idea!:thumbsup:


 I _*KNOW*_ you got something to build up your sleeve already !!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> I'm in a club so I might be a bit biased, but I think it's a good idea to have something like "largest club attendance". :dunno:


that should be left out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, alot of homies on here , won't and don't belong to a club.

Wouldn't be fair to all ......... JM.02


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Man This got me hyped just thinking of it I say we do have categories no prizes just braging rights that way the year after cats r gonna wanna come back bigger and better like the actual 1:1 every one strives to be top dog it'll keep people on there toes... Not to say that any one of us is better then the next but different plus it'll give other builders ideas when u see some ones ride and be like damn that's tight I'ma try that and then mix it up with a little of ur own flavor and come back next year and bust out... It just might just start cats ambition to pull stuff out I don't think it needs to be a new kit I just think u shouldn't post what it is I'm sure a lot of cats on here have rides that They would like to finish and maybe change up so I just say start now and bust out next year.... SEE YA THERE!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I now realize your talkin' about an online event....I was thinking more of real miniature lowrider event during the LRM Vegas show. ...in Vegas. 
This morning I wrote to Armando Flores about this and he had the same idea for quite some time to have a miniature lowrider show during LRM Vegas show maybe held at the Casmen Centre as well.
He is as stoked about it as I am so he's going to contact Joe Ray to see what the possibillities are. Who knows...in the future, if not at least we tried.*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> With Vegas having the 1:1 Super Show every October i got to thinkin' about something...
> 
> It would be kool if all of the LIL Model builders have a Super Show as well !
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

jevries said:


> *I now realize your talkin' about an online event....I was thinking more of real miniature lowrider event during the LRM Vegas show. ...in Vegas. This morning I wrote to Armando Flores about this and he had the same idea for quite some time to have a miniature lowrider show during LRM Vegas show maybe held at the Casmen Centre as well.He is as stoked about it as I am so he's going to contact Joe Ray to see what the possibillities are. Who knows...in the future, if not at least we tried.*


 I THINK IT SHOULD BE AN ONLINE THING CUZ IT WILL INVOLVE MORE PEOPLE, NOT EVERYONE HAS THE CASH TO MAKE THE TRIP TO VEGAS. JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I THINK IT SHOULD BE AN ONLINE THING CUZ IT WILL INVOLVE MORE PEOPLE, NOT EVERYONE HAS THE CASH TO MAKE THE TRIP TO VEGAS. JUST MY OPINION.


X2, That's true


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I guess it needs to be a seperate event then. But thanks Trend for waking us up!
Personally I'm more interested seeing the models lined up, talking with the builders sharing ideas, etc.
Like I said to Armando if it's going to happen I buy a ticket tomorrow to fly to Vegas next year.
I do understand it's impossible for a lot of you guys to come over to Vegas so an online build off with the Vegas lowrider show theme is cool.*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Im in and right there with Hock... a year is about my timeline to build something! :uh: 

I definaltely like the Catergory idea. Makes it more like the shows. Bomb/Truck/Radical/Oldskool/Best of Show/etc....

This is an awesome idea Tony. BUST IT!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Yup cause then it would only be a limited amount of people going hell I wanted to go to the actual LV Super show but don't have the cash for that kinda traveling right now... That would work if they had a super model show in the same location and time as the actual super show so that where ever it travel to the guys in that area can participate...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I feel u jevries I was thinking the same thing but it would have to start off small maybe with local car shows adding a model section and see what kind of turn out there is... Cause that's gonnna cost a pretty penny just for the show venue etc. not including people travel expenses Plus registration fees etc... MAYBE THIS LITTLE ONLINE EVENT MIGHT LEAD TO SUMTIN GREATER!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

trend wat about euro and radicals as well


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> trend wat about euro and radicals as well


yes to radicals.....lol...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bomb of the year
Trukito of the year
Lowrider of the year
Radical of the year
Euro of the year

*The only rule is:* No progress pics. Debut your finished pics the day of the show ( sameday as the 1:1 show).
*_To many rules makes it no fun._ 

Start building, getting your ideas ready, sending stuff to get plated, machined parts, etc. when ever you're ready ! It's October,
we only have a year ......  !

The Official topic will be up later, I'm hoping to get it pinned.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

caprice on dz said:


> Shit, I'm down T, as long as its not the same weekend as NNL Toledo, as I sure the two of us will be a little pre occupied there, lol


hey phil, the nnl is on the second SUNDAY of october. 9am to 3pm. no more saturdays.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


> no worries, always happy to help a kit builder.....:biggrin:


Thanks alot. I know I'll need something.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks alot. I know I'll need something.



Hit me up if you need anything. I'm not to far from you.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

85 Biarittz said:


> Hit me up if you need anything. I'm not to far from you.


 Thanks man.


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks man.



Anytime.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

jevries said:


> *I now realize your talkin' about an online event....I was thinking more of real miniature lowrider event during the LRM Vegas show. ...in Vegas.
> This morning I wrote to Armando Flores about this and he had the same idea for quite some time to have a miniature lowrider show during LRM Vegas show maybe held at the Casmen Centre as well.
> He is as stoked about it as I am so he's going to contact Joe Ray to see what the possibillities are. Who knows...in the future, if not at least we tried.*





LoLife4Life said:


> I feel u jevries I was thinking the same thing but it would have to start off small maybe with local car shows adding a model section and see what kind of turn out there is... Cause that's gonnna cost a pretty penny just for the show venue etc. not including people travel expenses Plus registration fees etc... MAYBE THIS LITTLE ONLINE EVENT MIGHT LEAD TO SUMTIN GREATER!!!


That would be awesome!! you could have venders to sell models, shirts, etc.and sponsors like lil revell Pegasus, and others that we buy lowrider supply's from,


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so do we post pics of what we are starting with at least trend!? or just show up in a year with flicks?!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Just bust out I would say... Jm2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

There's a lot of stuff that needs to be taking care organizing an event like that, but even if it just starts out as an exhibition thing only I would be stoked as hell. Personally I don't care about entering the competition I just like to show my model cars and meet people.
However I do realize in order to attract enough attention and interest a competition the same style as the 1:1 LRM show would be neccesary and it would be really cool if something like that could happen in Vegas.



LoLife4Life said:


> I feel u jevries I was thinking the same thing but it would have to start off small maybe with local car shows adding a model section and see what kind of turn out there is... Cause that's gonnna cost a pretty penny just for the show venue etc. not including people travel expenses Plus registration fees etc... MAYBE THIS LITTLE ONLINE EVENT MIGHT LEAD TO SUMTIN GREATER!!!


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

jevries said:


> There's a lot of stuff that needs to be taking care organizing an event like that, but even if it just starts out as an exhibition thing only I would be stoked as hell. Personally I don't care about entering the competition I just like to show my model cars and meet people.
> However I do realize in order to attract enough attention and interest a competition the same style as the 1:1 LRM show would be neccesary and it would be really cool if something like that could happen in Vegas.


That would be cool, in like a separate room. Or the lil one could be like NNL events, except it would be exclusively low riders.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

It'd be insane if a real show would turn out from this. Let it build as much as possible. This can't be that much more $ to make happen. How much more $ could it cost to add another banquet room n some more trophies. The biggest thing they'll probably want to know is how many people this will draw. With that, they can work on getting the additional sponsorship to cover the costs. 

Think def Revell, Pegasus, Testors, Model Car Garage, Detail Master, 

Also approach Chrome Tech, Modelhaus, Alclad... 

Feel free to add to this! We might need to draw up a full proposal for Joe Ray. Let us know what he replies Jevries. I'm down to work on this.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Armando Flores is the man with the contacts so I hope he can pursuate Joe Ray into doing this model lowrider event. It was also his believe it should be held in a separate room at the Cahsmen centre away from the major crowd.



dig_derange said:


> It'd be insane if a real show would turn out from this. Let it build as much as possible. This can't be that much more $ to make happen. How much more $ could it cost to add another banquet room n some more trophies. The biggest thing they'll probably want to know is how many people this will draw. With that, they can work on getting the additional sponsorship to cover the costs.
> 
> Think def Revell, Pegasus, Testors, Model Car Garage, Detail Master,
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool. yeah, I agree with it being in a seperate area. either way lmk if I can help.. I've got a background in putting events together in the music scene, not any car shows, but I may be able to help w/ a proposal or reaching out.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds good I'm in :cheesy:

How are the builds gonna be judged?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

modelsbyroni said:


> hey phil, the nnl is on the second SUNDAY of october. 9am to 3pm. no more saturdays.


 We were discussing that at yesterdays meeting, Carlisle is an idiot. Also, its.not set in stone but there were talks of ending the toledo nnl at 35 years as the club members are up there in age and theres not too many people to take it over, bummer


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

caprice on dz said:


> We were discussing that at yesterdays meeting, Carlisle is an idiot. Also, its.not set in stone but there were talks of ending the toledo nnl at 35 years as the club members are up there in age and theres not too many people to take it over, bummer


one of the guys that run the show is in my club. i'll keep up posted as he keeps up posted. maybe they'll move it to cleveland since c.a.m.s. is here.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

modelsbyroni said:


> one of the guys that run the show is in my club. i'll keep up posted as he keeps up posted. maybe they'll move it to cleveland since c.a.m.s. is here.


 Please do, what my club pres was telling ua is their all basically getting older and its a small club to begin with. Alot of us feel that carlisle is gonna screw himself in the long run but making this change to a sunday only deal.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in too when do we start???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ElRafa said:


> I'm in too when do we start???


started yesterday


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I'd even be willing to send my finished build to somebody going to Las Vegas to show some support for the show. I'm gettin' stuff together now so I can get some platin' done. Hell, I might even bust out two projects!! :rofl: Good luck to ALL of us now get busy!! :sprint:*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm down!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Started 
mine yesterday......looks like the chrome platers will be busy!  
Ima also start some machining and lathe work this week.
I'll figure out my color scheme and design layout later.......
Good luck homies.....this will be fun!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah Trend. I hadn't even been planning on any radicals or even any serious lows, but I've been brainstorming nonstop on this. I think I have a plan too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man this stuff got me thinking too ! DIG , I know you gonna put together something SOLID !

I can't wait to see all of the homies builds ...... It's gonna be _*1 SICK SHOW !*_


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:run:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Really excited about this!!! Just a few thoughts I have

1. I think notifying the companys whos stuff we use ( pegasus, detail masters,hoppinhydros,etc) is a great idea bcuz they would know there is still a big market for this stuff and probly support us back, maybe even inspire them to drop new products!

2. I do kinda like the idea of friendly competition abd braggin rights over trophys , it reminds me of how it really was on crenshaw in the 90s when you never knew who was gonna bust out sumthin clean or be hopping champ until next sunday ! It kept things fresh and kept a good sense of commrodery among everybody.

3. I think the slideshow idea is great too! And even short spoken descriptions of the car's features when possible. It would be a way to document all our work and the show idea itself !!! Youtube hits would give the event publicity and more people would realize just how much work we put into these pieces of art lol!

ANYWAY DIDNT WANNA BE LONG WINDED BUT I THINK ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION FOR US AND OUR SPORT!!!! LETS BUILD SUMTHIN BOYS!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

youtube hits would definitely be high!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I _*LOVE*_ the youtube idea !!!!!!!!!!!

That would be solid as heck, then the world would know how big this lifestyle really is !

Man I can't wait ! Why didn't we start this stuff last year !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

this is a PM between trend and myself, let me know what you think...

[h=2]







Re: super show[/h] 






Originally Posted by *sinicle* 
hey Trend, I know everyone said no awards. but a good friend of mine owns a trophy shop. I can have something made for each class that can be passed from winner to winner each year. a friend of mine does fantasy football and they have a trophy on a big wooden base that the winner of each season gets to keep at his house. and every year the winner gets a small metal plate with his name on it and the year he won added to it. I'll spring for the the trophies and the name plates the first year, then whoever wins the trophy pays for the next years winner's name plate. and so on and so on...sound good?







Homie thats a good idea bro ! 

Run it by a few other homies to see what they feel ! ​


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah Sin.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some inspiration for all of the homies .............


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good idea Sin, It would be nuce to have a lil sumthin with your name in it .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

And a few more ..........


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I can only say Damn!!! keep them coming trend...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

! I got you homie !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, I see some sikk rides right there!! :wow: I wish I could get down to business, but I am moving in a week and a half and all my model stuff is packed away. Soon to come down to new shop, new builds, new outlook! I really like that black 63, and that's got me salivating! Right click, save.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

????? So one thing that hasnt been said. Is it 1 model per member or can we do 1 per class. So like 4 models.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey the more the merry knock ur self out.. But that is a good question I would say one per catagorie just so every one has a fair chance...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heck as many as you want...Ima try to do one per catagorie.....
Got a trukito started already...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*More inspiration homies *_................













































... _*got to show the ladies*_ !



















Hope yaw like these flicks ! ...........


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like the brainstorming in this topic, this is off to a good start.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*A few more to get the blood flowin' ...............





























*_


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

So whats the word on this? Is it a go? Categories?

Definately interested


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> So whats the word on this? Is it a go? Categories?Definately interested


 Dude u need to read all the pages. It'll tell you if you read it.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude u need to read all the pages. It'll tell you if you read it.


I did read the whole thing. Where is catergories mentioned?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bomb
Trukito
Euro
Radical
Lowrider of the Year


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Bomb of the yearTrukito of the yearLowrider of the yearRadical of the yearEuro of the year*The only rule is:* No progress pics. Debut your finished pics the day of the show ( sameday as the 1:1 show).*_To many rules makes it no fun._ Start building, getting your ideas ready, sending stuff to get plated, machined parts, etc. when ever you're ready ! It's October,we only have a year ......  ! The Official topic will be up later, I'm hoping to get it pinned.


Herer U go.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> BombTrukitoEuroRadicalLowrider of the Year


 U beat me to it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> I'm in


 Kool!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Maybe a stupid ?... So, is there a best Radical and a seperate lowrider of the year class? If so, n decide I wanna do a radical Euro or truck, what category would I place it in?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Bomb
> Trukito
> Euro
> Radical
> Lowrider of the Year


 Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Maybe a stupid ?... So, is there a best Radical and a seperate lowrider of the year class? If so, n decide I wanna do a radical Euro or truck, what category would I place it in?


Yes, 5 different catagories:
_*Bomb
Trukito
Euro
Radical
Lowrider of the Year*_
Place them in radicals.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool. got it!! thanks Trend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I haven't built models in years. Since i was doing it you guys have gotten insane with some of these cars, but i think i'm gonna get in on this. I got a few models i've been wanting to go all out on. Great idea trendsetta


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Might pull off two for this, I gotta look into the euro class more. I got the radical obviously started.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey trend how is the catiegorys r going to be judged since thur is diff types of lowriders that r built?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

im definitly in but what about us hoppers?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Can we set something up for different scales as well, for example 1/25, 1/32, 1/64
If not thats cool just wondering


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That would be cool, I can have a 1/32 ready.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*An inspirational pic ............

*_











_*Just a little more than 10 months away ............... get to buildin' !!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

one more for the road ........... a Cutty !


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

im in guys so whens the deadline


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to have you homie . 

The date is the same as the Las Vegas Super Show 2012 ! We're doin' it up just like the big boys !


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i think im gona do a bomb what else is everybody building


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Glad to have you homie .
> 
> The date is the same as the Las Vegas Super Show 2012 ! We're doin' it up just like the big boys !


so can we get a thread pinned for this?! where's rick been?! i know its kinda pointless when we can only show finished pics on THEE day, but it would be a good reminder to have?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> so can we get a thread pinned for this?! where's rick been?! i know its kinda pointless when we can only show finished pics on THEE day, _*but it would be a good reminder to have?!*_[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree Fam ,yeah, we need this pinned for the reminder factor ...... I try to keep postin' motivation pics every now and then as a reminder and to bump the thread up , but we need this pinned !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

just bump it everyday wey,wont nobody trip.This the main event for layitlow.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

bump:h5:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

how about some oldschool inspiration for this guys


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

me and my bike when i was ten






is anyone wanting to talk bout this thread im pumped up bump


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice!

Yeah Tingos, that sounds kool wey!
Bump the topic everyday!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

corky said:


> me and my bike when i was ten
> View attachment 398595
> is anyone wanting to talk bout this thread im pumped up bump


:scrutinize: Soo arent you still ten...11/19/2011 :dunno:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol no i took a pic of the bigger pic hangin on my wall lol im 26 good one sneeky


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna build a hopper nd another bomb


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

alright im not alone in the bomb world


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

corky said:


> lol no i took a pic of the bigger pic hangin on my wall lol im 26 good one sneeky


:biggrin:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

This is THE EVENT no question!!!

So far I've got a bomb that I was going to do for the buildoff, but barely started so.. there's that & then I've got an entry planned for best Low & Radical. Hopefully, I'll have a euro in the mix & maybe (probably not) another van for the truck category  

shit I just thought of another idea for a radical.. :around: watch out now!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

corky said:


> alright im not alone in the bomb world


Yeah, I'm with you on this ... I gotta do a bomb !



dig_derange said:


> This is THE EVENT no question!!!
> 
> So far I've got a bomb that I was going to do for the buildoff, but barely started so.. there's that & then I've got an entry planned for best Low & Radical. Hopefully, I'll have a euro in the mix & maybe (probably not) another van for the truck category
> 
> shit I just thought of another idea for a radical.. :around: watch out now!!


 ! the more the better wey !!!!! I'ma try to do three or four ....... I got one started for low low of the year ...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok just so we all dont end up building the same model lol what kits r yall goin with i got my eye on a 51 vert ill prolly get later this week or next to start on im only gona enter one because im new to this and im gona take my time and do alot of stuff ive never done before detail wise but yea im deff pumped for it:naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

no answers corky ........ the builds for "The Super Show" are supposed to be kept secret ...  !

Then we debut them the day of the show ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

gonna be a badass show homies


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> no answers corky ........ the builds for "The Super Show" are supposed to be kept secret ...  !
> 
> Then we debut them the day of the show ...


SO IS "THE. SUPER MODEL SHOW" A ONLINE THING ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok guys its a secret thing just didnt wana copy or build dupicate i didnt wana step on toes my bros its all good i changed my mind still gona do a bomb but yea its gona stay secret this is gona b the show of on line shows for real


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in but i'm not sure what i'm gonna build yet. :run: Is there gonna be a class for working hydros think that would be good.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


> I'm in but i'm not sure what i'm gonna build yet. :run: Is there gonna be a class for working hydros think that would be good.:thumbsup:


I'm in wit da workin hydro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I would make no plans for working hydros, but would love to see that as a class.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Is all this gonna be on a new thread or in this one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SO IS "THE. SUPER MODEL SHOW" A ONLINE THING ?


Yep  !


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yup i ordered my model last nite gona deff b a suprise for all to see


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in! This sounds like alot fun!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tbone said he's in too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good to have yaw aboard homie!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> I would make no plans for working hydros, but would love to see that as a class.


?????????


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> ?????????



Well you can count my entry will have workin hydros. Hope to make it different than my past builds.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

a lilbit more inspiration


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im in, just gotta figure out wether im gonna build a 64 or somthing more uniqe.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I can easily get rules and regulations from the show if u all want to use those or make or own. Let me know if u kneed them.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah that's a good idea, then we can base ours off of them and modify them if we need to.



Lil Brandon said:


> I can easily get rules and regulations from the show if u all want to use those or make or own. Let me know if u kneed them.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT WILL WORK!! BUT SADLY I HAVE A FEW OTHER CUSTOMERS CARS TO FINISH FIRST.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea that will also make class placement alot easier too


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Give me a couple days and make a few phone calls I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This is an "Inspirational" BUMP !*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

oh my fucking god TREND I wish I could see cars like this in person wey.See this is what I like right here.LOWRIDER SHIT ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep! I seen that interior and All I could say was CHINGON!!!

TINGO MUSTA DONE THAT INTERIOR!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Yep! I seen that interior and All I could say was CHINGON!!!
> 
> TINGO MUSTA DONE THAT INTERIOR!


no not that one,but I've done 2 interiors in that color before,LIFESTYLE interiors is what I grew up on.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This is an "Inspirational" BUMP !*





View attachment 404229


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

ALL FROM THE L.A SUPER SHOW... GLAD I WENT!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*NOMBRE*

I'd probably faint if I saw all these in person wey.lol.I've only seen 1 LIFESTYLE car in person.El purple 64 with the phantom grille.I stared at that thing for an hour looking at every angle.It was at the SEMA SHOW in 07.When nobody was looking I touched not to give it ojo.lol.

I like how they name the rides after THE DOORS music.O.G. stuff.Everybody likes the doors.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*OK*



LoLife4Life said:


>


OK I just got up off the floor from fainting.lol.

Man I hope the line up for the LIL SUPER SHOW looks like this when it's all said & done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> I'd probably faint if I saw all these in person wey.lol.I've only seen 1 LIFESTYLE car in person.El purple 64 with the phantom grille.I stared at that thing for an hour looking at every angle.It was at the SEMA SHOW in 07.When nobody was looking I touched not to give it ojo.lol.
> 
> I like how they name the rides after THE DOORS music.O.G. stuff.Everybody likes the doors.


I grew up on them Lifestyle cars too wey ! Sicknes all around...from interior to the exterior ... sick !



TINGOS said:


> OK I just got up off the floor from fainting.lol.
> 
> _*Man I hope the line up for the LIL SUPER SHOW looks like this when it's all said & done*_


_*

*_Me and you both homie! this is what i pictured when I was thinking about the Lay It Low Super Show 2012 !_* 


LoLife ...... those flicks are solid homie ...... keep them coming !*_


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Will do They were 70 cars deep and I got 2 vids cause face with out eyes and cotton caddy were on turn tables..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow im floored those are awsome i really hope the show looks like that


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

THOUGHT I WOULD SLIPP THIS IN...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> I'd probably faint if I saw all these in person wey.lol.I've only seen 1 LIFESTYLE car in person.El purple 64 with the phantom grille.I stared at that thing for an hour looking at every angle.It was at the SEMA SHOW in 07.When nobody was looking I touched not to give it ojo.lol.
> 
> I like how they name the rides after THE DOORS music.O.G. stuff.Everybody likes the doors.


:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Headed home to get to work!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Thanx, *_Lolife !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If homies ain't inspired from those flicks then they fire is OUT !!!!!!!! 

Now I'm back to the bench !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

1.	FIVE CATEGORIES: Any vehicle entering an LRM or Go-Lo-sanctioned event, will be judged in these key areas:

BODY: modifications, paint, murals and striping, molding, glass, accessories and craftsmanship / detail.

ENGINE: plating, engine compartment, firewall, hinges and springs, hoses, wiring, hood panel, engine swap and detail.

UNDERCARRIAGE: plating, paint/striping, suspension, frame, modifications, wheels, craftsmanship, cleanliness and detail.


INTERIOR: seats, dash, headliner, side panels, consoles, operable audio and video or any electric accessory, detail and workmanship. The trunk/bed will also be considered part of the interior category.

HYDRAULIC/AIR SUSPENSION: Operable setup, wiring, batteries, plating, tubing, hoses, craftsmanship, detail and cleanliness.


----------



## darobert77 (Nov 29, 2011)

damn i remeber growning up seeing there cars over da years. my big brother car was in lifestyle. it was called Pretty Poison. nice pics bro.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

damn,puta madre no chinges wey.bad rides,LRM needs ro make an issue with all they cars in it from this show in L.A.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

oye weyes I have a question?


For the few of us that are still here on layitlow,when you go to a show.Do yall tell peeps about the website still?

I tell anybody who be asking where they can see these rides at.www.layitlow.com or now I tell them about the section group on fb.I'm just asking yall no need for bad remarks if you have one,would like to hear the positive only if any comments are gonna be made.Another thing though,everybody says LIL is dead,I agree as far as peeps logging on.But, always between 12 to 20 guest or what yall call ninjas.Now I'm not dissing but we have somebodies attention somewhere.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Heres the video of penthouse....
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/cars/39a3690d.mp4


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Heres te video of cotton caddy..
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/cars/7710f43f.mp4


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:  :wow: :drama:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> oye weyes I have a question?
> 
> 
> For the few of us that are still here on layitlow,when you go to a show.Do yall tell peeps about the website still?
> ...



i agree with tingo on this we deff need to get this out their somehow fb seems to be the big thing goin rite now


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Here the video of eyes without a face..
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/cars/eecdade2.mp4


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I check in regularly; I never show my presence on any forum I log into except for Model Cars magazine. That's just because I don't know how to be invisible on that forum. I dig the atmosphere here so I stay here. I don't really care for the LIL FB page but I check it out anyway.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

any iea on a class for model cars wit workng hydraulis and hoppers?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ima post it up on Model cars Magazine and Scale Auto ..... maybe a few more will join in on the fun !

Tonio, Im glad to see you still around homie on LIL ... You builds are kool as heck and an inspiration as 
all of the builders here on LIL ! 

_*Real Talk !*_


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

If it's not to late, I would like to get i on this. Maybe I'll finish one or two for a change.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Ima post it up on Model cars Magazine and Scale Auto ..... maybe a few more will join in on the fun !
> 
> Tonio, Im glad to see you still around homie on LIL ... You builds are kool as heck and an inspiration as
> all of the builders here on LIL !
> ...


Thanks man!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Ima post it up on Model cars Magazine and Scale Auto ..... maybe a few more will join in on the fun !
> 
> Tonio, Im glad to see you still around homie on LIL ... You builds are kool as heck and an inspiration as
> all of the builders here on LIL !
> ...


X2!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LoLife4Life said:


> Here the video of eyes without a face..
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/cars/eecdade2.mp4


that Caddy is bad as hell man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Ima post it up on Model cars Magazine and Scale Auto ..... maybe a few more will join in on the fun !
> 
> Tonio, Im glad to see you still around homie on LIL ... You builds are kool as heck and an inspiration as
> all of the builders here on LIL !
> ...


x3!!! diggy's a fan


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> I check in regularly; I never show my presence on any forum I log into except for Model Cars magazine. That's just because I don't know how to be invisible on that forum. I dig the atmosphere here so I stay here. I don't really care for the LIL FB page but I check it out anyway.


I've been using the FB page a lot lately mostly cuz it's easy & fast to navigate on my phone. & then check out the other groups from the same home page.. nah mean! I guess I need to check out Model Cars mag though. I check Scale Auto every once in awhile, but that's about it. THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE (the original LIL) tho is my SHIT! 

I'm thinking.. gonna draw up some business cards for the next show.. put that link in their hands! It'll definitely increase the chances of them looking it up. That, or put them down right there through FB on your phone.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> I've been using the FB page a lot lately mostly cuz it's easy & fast to navigate on my phone. & then check out the other groups from the same home page.. nah mean! I guess I need to check out Model Cars mag though. I check Scale Auto every once in awhile, but that's about it. *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE (the original LIL) tho is my SHIT!
> 
> *I'm thinking.. gonna draw up some business cards for the next show.. put that link in their hands! It'll definitely increase the chances of them looking it up. That, or put them down right there through FB on your phone.


Kool homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Some more eye KANDY for the homies, to get that blood flowin' ....... 

*_


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

BUMPIN IT UP WEYES


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

My 2 cents on the LIL and facebook, me personally I don't use facebook, never done any of the myspace, facebook or twitter or what ever else is out there. I've been in and out of LIL for at least about 6 yrs. I check out Scale Auto and Model Car but they don't have that cool vibe like LIL. Their comments are something like: "Gee, William that some very well done detail work, kudos to you. Excellent job." That kinda shit I can't put up with. They seem a lil uptight to me. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

i feel you on that homie ...... they be sayin' stuff like *"yeah, i hate lowriders but yours is kool*" ........ get the
freak outa here with that crap 

I hate that facebook crap too......... *to me *it's not user friendly. My wife likes that facebook crap.

LIL is set up real nice, with some real kool homies !  Plus they got the 1:1 low - lows, and stuff you can learn from.





bugs-one said:


> My 2 cents on the LIL and facebook, me personally I don't use facebook, never done any of the myspace, facebook or twitter or what ever else is out there. I've been in and out of LIL for at least about 6 yrs. I check out Scale Auto and Model Car but they don't have that cool vibe like LIL. Their comments are something like: "Gee, William that some very well done detail work, kudos to you. Excellent job." That kinda shit I can't put up with. They seem a lil uptight to me. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*today's daily dose ...........

*_


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Today's Daily Fix ................

*


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SIC PICS TREND I HOPE EVERYONE FINISHES THERE BUILD FOR THIS TOPIC. IT WOULD BE DOPE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, me to homie... I cant wait till that day.....Lay it Low's very own Super Show!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Coming soon to Lay It Low*_ *...................* _*October 2012 !










*__*get to buildin' ! *_


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*
Christmas Eve's Daily Flicks ................... *


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

That caddys tits!!!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well merry christmas bros ive got my build off build rollin plus a couple others this is deff gona b cool deff enjoying the incouragement pics trend


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ttt bump


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Today's Daily Fix ................
> 
> *


paint on that is nice, but over all that was the stupidest car ever built.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


>


lifestyle now! that's what im talking about [in a class all by them self]:thumbsup:love all that club's ride's


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Coming soon to Lay It Low*_ *...................* _*October 2012 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in if that's ok :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> lifestyle now! that's what im talking about [in a class all by them self]:thumbsup:love all that club's ride's


Heck yeah homie ....... Lifestyle got it locked down !



downlow82 said:


> im in if that's ok :biggrin:


 the more the better homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*
TODAY'S DAILY DOSE*_ *.....................* 










































_*MAN IF THESE DON'T GET YOU GOIN' ! ALL HOPE MAY BE LOST ! *_


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

la woman oooooh i love that elky that is one of my favorites by far


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love that paint job! 



corky said:


> la woman oooooh i love that elky that is one of my favorites by far


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I love that paint job!


yea it and the elvis 68 impy is my two favorite oldschool lowlows i actually wana do a replica of the elvis car but cant find any info and only one pic


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

More ... more ... :wow: :wow: :wow:




LoLife4Life said:


>





hoppinmaddness said:


>


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

wicked insperation here! where's the trucks and bombs?! they need love too!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

****** HOLD UP ******

YO TREND POST UP ALL DA PICS OF YO FINISHED INPALAS WEY.LET ME SEE THE THE LINE UP CUZ.


C'MON ON WITH THE PICS HOMIE,SHOW ALL THESE NEW PEEPS THAT ARE TOO LAZY TO GO THROUGH SOMEONE'S THREAD PAGE BY PAGE LIKE THE REAL NIKKAS.SHOW THE NEWBIES ALL YO IMPALAS WEY.


TREND'S LINE UP OF IMPALAS IS SOME MUTHAFUKIN INSPIRATIONAL SHIT HOMIES.NO BULLSHIT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Thanx wey ! 'Preciate them words !

*_

























































_*and ...............*_


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*these ...........


















































Lord willing, the rest will be done soon ..... *_


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dam Trend you like your own LIFESTYLE C.C. when you hit a show huh.Thanks for posting them pics.Badass line up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

there it is! yeah man, those Impalas are DOPE.

got one more quick project to finish & then on to the Super Show build :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homies ! 
Can't wait to rep the show........ I got one started and two more 
planned for ......

Cant wait to see what you homies come up with !!!!!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Heck yeah homie ....... Lifestyle got it locked down !
> 
> the more the better homie ! :thumbsup:


thank's home's im thinking ill do the 63 impala:dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Trend, those are all outrageous!!!

So just to make sure . . . We can enter more than one car in the show???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

As soon as we get into the new spot, I'ma start in on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Trend, those are all outrageous!!!
> 
> So just to make sure . . . We can enter more than one car in the show???


 Thanx homie ! Yep , enter as many as you'de like bro !



Tonioseven said:


> As soon as we get into the new spot, I'ma start in on it.


 Oh, oh, ......This show is getting better by the minute ! gLAD YOU JOINED IN ON THE FUN !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

arent you forgetting the orange 67?!!?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Been doin a little practicing for this myself...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my shits on deck already 

comming soon

"The Idlewild"


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Trend you a bad dude you put out not just sick painted rides also nicely detailed I always look forward to see what's next


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Been doin a little practicing for this myself...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bro... The LS is lowridingmike's I still gotta clear it in the next day or two so I can get it back to him. I think he's wanting to send it to tingo.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sick work on those cars


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice line up.....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> dam Trend you like your own LIFESTYLE C.C. when you hit a show huh.Thanks for posting them pics.Badass line up.


this is the best pic I have from the Toledo NNL 2010, but if you look in the top corner he had em all lined up like that


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Simply beautiful...



hoppinmaddness said:


>


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


>



Hey Lorenzo, don't tell me that these are the cars you're going to replicate, I haven't seen the 58 Impala done yet...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

MAYBE!!! u never will kno till I bust'm out....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


> MAYBE!!! u never will kno till I bust'm out....


:roflmao: :roflmao: in ur dreams pepito :roflmao: :roflmao: in ur dreams :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can never get enough of Lifestyles cars ! Chingon !!!!!!!!

*Hey Low, do you have any pics of " Swan Song" ? 

*


LoLife4Life said:


>


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: in ur dreams pepito :roflmao: :roflmao: in ur dreams :rofl: :rofl:


HAHAHAHAHA it all starts with a dream... But that's what separates the men from the boys cause men do them not just dream about it...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> HAHAHAHAHA it all starts with a dream... But that's what separates the men from the boys cause men do them not just dream about it...


You better hurry up with your dream, because I'm gonna make Green Envy reality...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Nah bro I took these at last years LA Supershow and I try to look for some but none at least no good ones and none of the interior..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> You better hurry up with your dream, because I'm gonna make Green Envy reality...


Well I never said that was gonna be the one... But go ahead it's not like there isn't a couple out already...and I'm sure u will do it justice if anyone can like she devil.... I'll just play ketchup if I do decide to do it...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Is there anyplace to get really good pictures of "Sun Goddess"? 
*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> Well I never said that was gonna be the one... But go ahead it's not like there isn't a couple out already...and I'm sure u will do it justice if anyone can like she devil.... I'll just play ketchup if I do decide to do it...


Thanx Lorenzo I'm not down for a replica now


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> *Is there anyplace to get really good pictures of "Sun Goddess"?
> *


try the LIFESTYLE thread on car club forum bro thats pretty much the only place u'll find any pics of it  uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> Nah bro I took these at last years LA Supershow and I try to look for some but none at least no good ones and none of the interior..


Thanx homie, keep them flicks comin' !



Tonioseven said:


> *Is there anyplace to get really good pictures of "Sun Goddess"?
> *


Yeah , that '66 is SWEEEEET !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Todays daily dose ...................

*


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *Is there anyplace to get really good pictures of "Sun Goddess"?
> *


I have some... If u want I can PM them to u just lmk..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are SWEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Didnt someome build a replica if this truck?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Didnt someome build a replica if this truck?


SR. WOODGRAIN BUILT IT.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> try the LIFESTYLE thread on car club forum bro thats pretty much the only place u'll find any pics of it  uffin:


Cool; I'll see what I can come up with. I just hate having to wade through all of the garbage posts to get to the good stuff.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

LoLife4Life said:


> I have some... If u want I can PM them to u just lmk..


HELL yeah!! PM away!!! :h5:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


>


:facepalm:I CANT LOOK AT THIS LOOKS TO SWEET :facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*That Caddy is SWEEEEEEEET !!!!!!* great flicks bro !



hoppinmaddness said:


>




Here's some more eye Kandy .........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hoppin.....any chance at shots of the guts to the 65 impala!?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> hoppin.....any chance at shots of the guts to the 65 impala!?


Let me look through my pics bro


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Lowlife, you have to finish at least one build to enter...:cheesy:


hey lolife, there isnt going to be a looks good in suede category... you sufe you wanna enter?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry hocknberry dont have more pics of da 65


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Im having a hrad time finding good shots of Vegas. I looked on the Lifestyle thread & only found a couple. I need good shots for some murals.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here sum more insperation fellas 

http://youtu.be/JOVwfhCDKs8


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/8DxYuyjA0s0

​:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/P-Trs1RC6vE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/7QQNWUaCf34

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/7QQNWUaCf34

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang this Monte is *sick *!!!!!!!!!!! 










Looks just like the homie Tingo's interior ! Wey, you doin' 1:1 's now ! ..... :biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang this Monte is *sick *!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pictures of this bad monte.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


>


MIGHT HAVE TOO REDO MY LS ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That pink LS Elky is sweet !!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That pink LS Elky is sweet !!!


:yes: :yes: BUT THAT GREEN ONE IS GETTIN MY ATTN THOU :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are all the pics,that I,have for now might hav more but not sure


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

maybe maybe not depends on how i feel about it down the road


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

STAKIN MONEY said:


>


:uh:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like this one!


X2!!!!!!!! my favorite on this page!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang them flicks are sick bro ! Keep 'em coming' , I'll see if I can get some pix as well ..........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

these r from my collection that i have taken


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

last one i'll post sum more later  uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love 'em bigdogg !!!!!!




Here's some more flicks ...............


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

So have you guys worked out the classes?
Or are we doing lrm classes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Love 'em bigdogg !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THAT RAG CADDY THAT USED TO BE MY HOMIE FREDDYS CADDY


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


>



damn these bombs are crazy,I love these carritos right here


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Them flicks go hard Hoppin, thanx for the inspiration bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Them flicks go hard Hoppin, thanx for the inspiration bro !!!!!!!!!!!


X2 I'm digging these Japanese pics especially the 51 fleetline,keep em coming,Boss! BTW,do you have any shots of the boat tail in the background?Looks like the Sex Pistol (maybe it is IDK).


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

todays feed ........................


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

i had to bump this thread!!!! homies need some more insperation!! pictures......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: .................... :drama: ...............


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :thumbsup: .................... :drama: ...............


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*REAL NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, very inspiring! 

Eso.. 

Lowrider of the Year
Radical of the Year
Trokita of the Year
Euro of the Year
Bomb of the Year

I am missing anything??


ooh.. how about a Lowrod category?? :dunno: it's not exactly an LRM tradition, but it could be really cool. I saw a lot of sick Camaros up the other day.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


>






yo you should have car class catagories too,like best regal,monte or El Camino.Besides like best impala,hot rod/muscle car.Not everybody on here is lowrider even though thats my favoerite.Lowrider of the year too.Best radical seperated from best traditional?Just wondering what peeps think,how about best replica even?Make a list of the catagories official.Or just tell me to shut up.lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

iI was thinkin' keep it as close to the 1:1 Super Show in Vegas as possible.........

Lowrider of the Year
Radical of the Year
Trokita of the Year
Euro of the Year
Bomb of the Year
Hopper of the year

just to keep it plain and simple .. plus just like a Lowrider Magazine Tour Show.

Hopefully it will be a great turn out and WE can show the model car companies that
*LOWRIDING STILL EXIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> iI was thinkin' keep it as close to the 1:1 Super Show in Vegas as possible.........
> 
> Lowrider of the Year
> Radical of the Year
> ...


right on kinfolk


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta,show love to them bombs!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

what are the hopper classes cuz i got a street hopper n radical hopper with full detail also a z rack bed dancer i would like to put in when/where does this take place?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> iI was thinkin' keep it as close to the 1:1 Super Show in Vegas as possible.........
> 
> Lowrider of the Year
> Radical of the Year
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Ay Tone, I just got a notice that NNL Nationals will be on saturday after all this year. since the super show is usually a 2 day event are we doing the review on saturday or sunday?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wers trend @? Im runnin out of pics


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinkin' Sunday.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met8to said:


> what are the hopper classes cuz i got a street hopper n radical hopper with full detail also a z rack bed dancer i would like to put in when/where does this take place?


Good question Met . . .My entries will be fully detailed hoppers too I guess we will just be in the Hopper of the year class lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, *ALL* hoppers are in the same class. 

*This goes down the exact same weekend starting on Saturday morning as the Vegas show !

*


LUXMAN said:


> Good question Met . . .My entries will be fully detailed hoppers too I guess we will just be in the Hopper of the year class lol


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok white bread is in. Sounds like a kick ass idea T


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Todays daily feed ..............*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LoLife, them flicks are pure art bro !!!!!!!!! 


*Update Flyer , but not official flyer ........................











**I'm 'bout ready with one of my builds, just waiting on chrome **.......... *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah, very inspiring!
> 
> Eso..
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: just what i needed to know


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Trend just doing my part big homie..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> Originally Posted by *dig_derange* _hell yeah, very inspiring!
> 
> Eso..
> 
> ...


What about a ****** category for Lownslow302? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tonights feed ....................
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*todays feed .............

*_


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> Thanks Trend just doing my part big homie..


Hey Lowlife, you should be a photographer instead of being in a club and no building...:dunno::wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:lovin it!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Lowlife, you should be a photographer instead of being in a club and no building...:dunno::wave:


DONY WORRIE ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY FREE TIME...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Plus u can't rush perfection... Lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's Pan Dulce,10th picture down.I love that 51.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> Plus u can't rush perfection... Lol


:buttkick:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Yep ...... gotta be the sickest '51 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's Pan Dulce,10th picture down.I love that 51.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin: BUMP


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Today's Feed for the Radical's, homies ! .........................*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: .......... 



bigdogg323 said:


>


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Today's dose of low's ...................*_ 










































_*It's all about them patterns ya know ! *_:biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Homies I hope everyone is building, we are down to 6 months left !* ........... 

*Todays feed* ! ..........



























































Now get to buildin' .........


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yo trend those pics r killer!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*same to you homie, I hope our show turns out like these flicks *! 


hoppinmaddness said:


> Yo trend those pics r killer!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt ............


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice pics trend!! maybe some pics of any pro touring rides!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This Just in ...................

At the first Annual "Lay it Low" Super Show .......

We will be adding the FIRST builder to the LayitLow .................. 

*............... *"HALL OF FAME"* .................


_*this will be done by voting on 1 of the 5 finalist on a list . 

*_


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT ...........


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

love the pics espically the color with black and white:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*TODAY'S INSPIRATION ........................

ACES HIGH ................ '61s HOMIES .................. 
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang time is flyin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are down to 6 months left homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn dude hella motivation in this topic! Hey Trend can you duplicate sume of those kandynchrome patterns and orint them out??? That would be sick. Been tryun to calk you bro bout some decals holler at me !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I could ! His patterns are SiCk ! to hard for me to do ! ..............


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang time is flyin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are down to 6 months left homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


DAMM TIME FLYS, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO ACTUALLY BUSTS OUT SOME RIDES , OR IF THIS TOPIC WAS A WASTE OF SIC PICS.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just for another bump, who's in? And I read through the whole thread, but have a ?. On Oct 14, we just posting pics, and how do you want the pics set up, i.e. background, lights, roped off, etc? And there should be a new thread a couple days out for just pics. And who will judge?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Just for another bump, who's in? And I read through the whole thread, but have a ?. On Oct 14, we just posting pics, and how do you want the pics set up, i.e. background, lights, roped off, etc? And there should be a new thread a couple days out for just pics. And who will judge?


Im all for this, I doubt its gonna be a waste lol . And yea we definatly gonna start a new topic just for pics! Ropes and little display signs would be sick and add to the show vibe but we shall see what fools come up with . . .

I know im comin wit about three cars ""cough cough andxaxcandiedxoutxflatbed cough cough"" . . . .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

just saw the Hall of Fame addition.. hell yeah :thumbsup:

i've got SOME progress made... I will be in this mutha come showtime :nicoderm:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a bump, but also, can we add "overall uniqueness" to the categories list, cause I may have something going.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool ...


LUXMAN said:


> Im all for this, I doubt its gonna be a waste lol . And yea we definatly gonna start a new topic just for pics! Ropes and little display signs would be sick and add to the show vibe but we shall see what fools come up with . . .
> 
> I know im comin wit about three cars ""cough cough andxaxcandiedxoutxflatbed cough cough"" . . . .


:thumbsup: ...


dig_derange said:


> just saw the Hall of Fame addition.. hell yeah :thumbsup:
> 
> i've got SOME progress made... I will be in this mutha come showtime :nicoderm:


*We're just tryin' to keep it as close to the 1:1 show as possible for now homie ...*


rollin yota28 said:


> Here's a bump, but also, can we add "overall uniqueness" to the categories list, cause I may have something going.......



There will be a new Topic Thread for the show .............. but no *"IN PROGRESS"* pics. 
*Just bust out the day of the show with all of your Super Show Builds. 
Build as many as you'de like , Judges are yet to be determined ............*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo. Tony.... So when is the show? Date and time? Don't know if you have classes set up already.... I got to thinking.....
Traditional class
Bomb class
Radical class
Euro Class
Truck Class
Hopper/Dancer Class
Bumps Class-this would be for sub enclosure setups
Trunk setup Class- just like it states
Under the hood Class- again... Just like it states....
Just an idea bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

10-29-2011, 07:55 PM#101Trendsetta 68


[h=2]Here's the classes homie .............







[/h]Bomb
Trukito
Euro
Radical
Lowrider of the Year 


didn't want to much for the first year ............... just to see how things pan out .......... ​


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*................. Here's today's dose ......................* 

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!** '64 Rags **!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Today's **feed**......................
*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> 10-29-2011, 07:55 PM#101Trendsetta 68
> 
> 
> *Here's the classes homie .............
> ...


tengo una pregunta on the Lowrider of the year?????????

lowrider as in any body style car to win lowrider of the year?Or is it a trraditional catagory?

Cause Radical is any year make & model


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> tengo una pregunta on the Lowrider of the year?????????
> 
> lowrider as in any body style car to win lowrider of the year?Or is it a trraditional catagory?
> 
> Cause Radical is any year make & model


im assuming thats how it works but more than likely itll be a car picked from the 4 categories


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lowrider of the Year can be anybody style ........


Today's Motivational flicks .................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*DANG !!!!!!!!!!!! 

homies I wish I could tell you what's goin' on with my first build for the show ** ....... 

It's gettin' there ** !*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> homies I wish I could tell you what's goin' on with my first build for the show ** .......
> 
> It's gettin' there ** !*


somethin 2 tone teal/green with gold!?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in on this trend! Don't know if I'll be able to compete more than one but I'm down!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Count me in on this trend! Don't know if I'll be able to compete more than one but I'm down!


LOL...whats new late comer...better get on it.....oct. is comin up quick!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: ...........


hocknberry said:


> somethin 2 tone teal/green with gold!?


koo homie !!!


Lil Brandon said:


> Count me in on this trend! Don't know if I'll be able to compete more than one but I'm down!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...whats new late comer...better get on it.....oct. is comin up quick!!


Lol sounds like you know me pretty good hock. only one problem. My deadline will be a week before the show due to the fact I'll be catching a flight to Vegas to go to the show. But I have the photobucket app so I'll upload my pics at the show. Along with some others from the big boys 1:1s


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*sounds kool ...... I wish I wasnt scared of flyin' , one day I'ma have to drive out there !
*


Lil Brandon said:


> Lol sounds like you know me pretty good hock. only one problem. My deadline will be a week before the show due to the fact I'll be catching a flight to Vegas to go to the show. But I have the photobucket app so I'll upload my pics at the show. Along with some others from the big boys 1:1s


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Awwwww Sheeeeet ! It's lookin' good homies *......... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*WITH JUST UNDER SIX MONTHS LEFT *........ *IT'S TIME FOR A BUMP *...... 










hope yaw gettin' ready .............


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> homies I wish I could tell you what's goin' on with my first build for the show ** .......
> 
> It's gettin' there ** !*


LOL. Me too! I'm making some good headway with mine hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah , I know you got somethin' serious you're workin' on ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

And more from the Mesa show,mixed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx for all of those inspirational flicks homie !!!!! Beautiful !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime carnal,I think I got more here......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473105&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473105" alt="" id="vbattach_473105" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473106&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473106" alt="" id="vbattach_473106" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473107&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473107" alt="" id="vbattach_473107" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473108&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473108" alt="" id="vbattach_473108" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473109&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473109" alt="" id="vbattach_473109" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473110&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473110" alt="" id="vbattach_473110" class="previewthumb size_large" style=""><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=473111&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="473111" alt="" id="vbattach_473111" class="previewthumb size_large" style="">


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This Grand Prix was the shit,LOVED it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 473121
> View attachment 473122
> View attachment 473123
> View attachment 473124
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TTt


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick flicks homie ! That '62 rag is SOLID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

someone aughta build the lrm transfer truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yep, they should !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This** weeks **flicks**...................... *

 






 



* 5 months left homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok now I wanna get my hands on a 57 Bel Air


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*X 2 bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*_*check out this** sweeeeeeet **Monte carlo **too !








*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Time is tickin' homies ................. This weeks pics ...........
*_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't even found a subject yet. Smdh. :facepalm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Haven't started, but will soon...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i hope to do almost an entire issue on this topic if enough people enter, this was one of the best ideas in a longtime


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonio and Darkside , I was lookin' forward to seeing you guys bust out some serious rides !

_*And almost an entire issue !!!!!!!!!*_ That would be soooooo sweet ! It would be a collectors item before it it was printed !

I also hope homies like Armondo, Buggs, D.A. Garcia, Truescale, Mr. Biggs and alot more homies add to the mix of killa builds too !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Tonio and Darkside , I was lookin' forward to seeing you guys bust out some serious rides !
> 
> _*And almost an entire issue !!!!!!!!!*_ That would be soooooo sweet ! It would be a collectors item before it it was printed !
> 
> I also hope homies like Armondo, Buggs, D.A. Garcia, Truescale, Mr. Biggs and alot more homies add to the mix of killa builds too !


 *I will; I tend to work better when I'm in a crunch. I'll show up with somethin'.* :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: _*that *__*Monte C*__* is sick *__*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick pics guys!! how bout some '81-'86 monte CL's?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

love them flicks bro ! yea Hock some LS's !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> love them flicks bro ! yea Hock some LS's !


:nono: not LS....CL...they are kind of over shadowed by the LS....although the LS is a better lookin peice! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

AW NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT BRO ...........


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I haven't even found a subject yet. Smdh. :facepalm:


I have a hard time building and no sharing, lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'common Phil , you can do it bro !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> AW NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT BRO ...........


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

caprice on dz said:


> I have a hard time building and no sharing, lol


LOL,. yeah me too


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful flicks homie!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> see you guys super show sunday homies.I have a nice squad dropping by that day.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait wey ! I'm slowly gett'em done !

Here's a sick LS .................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

here's a sick trunk set-up too ...........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't wait to see all the Tingoed out Interiors. :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Them flicks should motivate anybody !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cold Le Cab right here hoimes .................


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> here's a sick trunk set-up too ...........


Damn that's my boy Josh's car. He sold it in like 2010. Chad from Ohio aka mr hard line did the hard lines and 1 off set up. It's got a square wammy tank from butbull in it too. Only 2 of those exist on the planet. My boy Bruce in Vegas has the other one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a sick set-up homie !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's a sick 64 period! Has a color bar too! The dash is pinstriped behind the glass of the speedometer. It goes on and on lol. That's actually his reflection in the glass of the speaker box. If you look close you can see him. The call him pinhead red he's a bad ass painter/pinstriper here in town. Paints alot if cars in LRM.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea that's a speakerbox the hard lines are going into.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dang thats sweet how they go through the speaker box ....... as soon as I get these hoods from the junk yard Ima paint 'em up then post'em ........ 

Hopin' to get some work ... maybe a few roofs to start off with. 

The bikes I paint here in town are sweet, but I wanna step up to some low low's next.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome pics fellas!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> awesome pics fellas!!


Yeah!!! Awesome pics. I like the cars too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm motivated alright but it sure as hell ain't to build models!! :roflmao::fool2::rofl::boink::yes:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Cars are lookin good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHEVYXXX said:


>





CHEVYXXX said:


>





CHEVYXXX said:


>


I'LL BE BACK :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Lmao homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

when is this over and what are the rules?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHEVYXXX said:


> Lmao homie


ok im back uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> when is this over and what are the rules?











*
The only concrete rule is "No showing pics until Sunday October 14th" ! Only finished pics of the car no need to show in progress pics.

There will be : B est Lowrider of the year; Best Bomb of the Year; Best Trukito of the Year; Euro of the Year; Radical of the Year; and Hopper of the Year

All done by a panel of a few judges.

There will be a separate thread made when the time comes and I'm hoping to get it pinned.*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

awesome! can more than one be entered?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yep........ enter as many as you want !!!!!!! *


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ill be lucky to have at least 2 in there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yeah , you and me both fam ! One is about complete ... the other one has me stumbling*


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

im goin for radical and bomb of the year! lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Cool ........... I hope this turns out nice ............*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


Damn thats a nice ASS.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BUmperrrrrrrrrr Check. And I gives a fizzle fuk if nobody not even one person sees it. I had fun building a deuce half up then tappin bumper at will. Still ain't done but fresher than half th ehoppers I see. Dats whassap!'


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Cool ........... I hope this turns out nice ............*


should be! hardest part i think is not showing pics till october lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah ... that part is hard to do ........ I wanna show this first build sooooo bad !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


:boink: :boink::boink: :fool2::fool2::fool2: :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Homies we got only 3 months left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dang time flies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


























































Motivational !
*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

So we can't enter a car thats already been seen??? Even if it is a recent build???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> So we can't enter a car thats already been seen??? Even if it is a recent build???


:no: fresh new build and show up the day of to show off!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn, count me out then, I got nothin hiding in the shadows. :twak:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

@ Chris ... you still have three months ....... Heck build one just for fun of it homie .......


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I am building one right now that is like a transformer. Gonna take up too much time to get multiple kits going at once.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> I am building one right now that is like a transformer. Gonna take up too much time to get multiple kits going at once.


build it!!!! i got a transformer comin!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> build it!!!! i got a transformer comin!! :biggrin:


I already posted pics of it. Its for a build off on the CCF website, but there are already pics posted. I can't wait to see yours tho!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hmmm... that being a different site, it may still be eligible eh? the only thing is that it's like all LIL members over there isnt it?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Homies we got only 3 months left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dang time flies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nabbed a few of my favorites in there.

& yeah man, all focus on the Supershow right now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool Dig ! can't wait to see what you got goin' on bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*............ Today's Motivational flicks ............* 






























*get to buildin' ! *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Just as a reminder homies ............ 
*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

60 wagon's up!!!!

I watched that blue wagon being built. Was kool watching it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 515725


damn!!! never seen this one before.. what's that called?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Forgot the name,but a lot it kits would go into replicating that bitch!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful flicks homie !!!!!!!!


*............ Today's Motivational flicks ............* 











































































*Time to build homies ................. *


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Glod leaf pinstripping......WOW.....And that 64 is sweet as candy.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great pics, alot ideas to think about love that old school cragars coming back!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally gonna start on mine :banghead: what were the final classes?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep those Cragars look real good ... Maybe we'll see them soon for models ... :dunno:

*@Poncho ... Lowrider(Traditional) of the year
Bomb of the year 
Truck of the year
Euro of the year
Radical of the year
 and Hopper ..........
**
*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there a catagory for 70's style lowrider?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Nope ...*


chris_thobe said:


> Is there a catagory for 70's style lowrider?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn thats what I am building right now! Guess I can go traditional with it. Think I might try to pull off a bomb too :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

BTW it is really hard not to post pics!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I'm with you on that one. But if we did it would sort of be nothing to look forward too for the show. We would already know what that person is showing up with come D-day* . *The element of suprise would be spoiled*. 


chris_thobe said:


> BTW it is really hard not to post pics!


*I know you gonna hit 'em hard homie !*


chris_thobe said:


> Damn thats what I am building right now! Guess I can go traditional with it. Think I might try to pull off a bomb too :thumbsup:


*This show was originally supposed to an on-line show of killa builds ... one after another , page after page.
Not a contest of sorts, just for us builders to show the world that lowriders are still an ample part of the model building community.*
*I had planned on showing the thread to Revell, AMT, & Mobius , in hopes that they could consider some new subject matter geared towards the lowrider community. *
*I'm still hoping for a great turn out. Maybe one day the show will act as a catalyst for a new lowrider movement!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm with you on that one. But if we did it would sort of be nothing to look forward too for the show. We would already know what that person is showing up with come D-day* . *The element of suprise would be spoiled*.
> 
> *I know you gonna hit 'em hard homie !*
> 
> ...


:werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm with you on that one. But if we did it would sort of be nothing to look forward too for the show. We would already know what that person is showing up with come D-day* . *The element of suprise would be spoiled*.
> 
> *I know you gonna hit 'em hard homie !*
> 
> ...


I agree, it will be more interesting not knowing whats coming to the show. I am going to give it my best with the limited bench time I have been getting lately. I am going to try my best to give them the 1-2 punch, but I know there is going to be some HARD ass whips come D Day!! I really like the idea of talking to the model companys. I know they probably won't listen but they put out some dumb ass kits and ignore some of the real popular cars that they should be producing. Anyways, there any prizes up for grabs?? Or is it just bragging rights?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Just hold tight homies it will be well worth to hold out . . .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Amen homies !!!!!! D-day is coming sooooon ! *



chris_thobe said:


> I agree, it will be more interesting not knowing whats coming to the show. I am going to give it my best with the limited bench time I have been getting lately. I am going to try my best to give them the 1-2 punch, but I know there is going to be some HARD ass whips come D Day!! I really like the idea of talking to the model companys. I know they probably won't listen but they put out some dumb ass kits and ignore some of the real popular cars that they should be producing. Anyways, there any prizes up for grabs?? Or is it just bragging rights?





LUXMAN said:


> Just hold tight homies it will be well worth to hold out . . .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea guys im still waiting to see the results to this one


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 522231


WTF is this. looks like some kind of shoebox merc. I love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Judging by the hood,it's a 50 Hudson,probably the most done up one I seen.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm with you on that one. But if we did it would sort of be nothing to look forward too for the show. We would already know what that person is showing up with come D-day* . *The element of suprise would be spoiled*.
> 
> *I know you gonna hit 'em hard homie !*
> 
> ...





Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm with you on that one. But if we did it would sort of be nothing to look forward too for the show. We would already know what that person is showing up with come D-day* . *The element of suprise would be spoiled*.
> 
> *I know you gonna hit 'em hard homie !*
> 
> ...


yea keepin ur project on d low till dat day makes it much more intristing workin on sum sick shit gonna really try an finish it on time gonna try an go for best of show ima come with it 4sho sperin no expence goin all d way with my build


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thats whats up homie !*


pina's LRM replica said:


> yea keepin ur project on d low till dat day makes it much more intristing workin on sum sick shit gonna really try an finish it on time gonna try an go for best of show ima come with it 4sho sperin no expence goin all d way with my build


:thumbsup:* Sweet !!!*


CHEVYXXX said:


> View attachment 523339


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 524593


that's bad !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 

Roll call Who's still in this buildoff???


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'll be in with at least one.. pushing for 3, but yeah right!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna try to get one done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' forward to seeing what yaw homies bring to the show !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess I better get started on somethin. What to build?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> I'll be in with at least one.. pushing for 3, but yeah right!


Thats what Im thinking:yes:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 524593
> View attachment 524594


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Roll call Who's still in this buildoff???


im in


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Im in, got one started, and hoping to have 2 done, but we will concentrate on 1 at a time!! :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got 2 in progress ... and 1 about to start I hope ...


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

im in. i'm only working on one. i've been doing alot of scratch building. about to start on the interior this week hopefully then bodywork,primer and paint. came up on a airbrush compressor for $12 bucks over the weekend from a dude who works at a music store called taylor's out of west chester pa.it's pretty old he had a long hose hooked up to it with a nozzle to blow out piano keys. hooked up one of my airbrush's to check it out and it seems to work just fine. finally got a little something after having to sell my badger compressor along with my pasche air brush a few years ago. can't wait to shoot some paint on my project.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*O.K. homies ... **2 months left **... yaw better get busy ..........* :biggrin:

*anybody building a Bombito !!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 















































*Can't wait to see whatchaw bring homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Christ, I keep puttin this off,but after goin through all 30 pages, I'm stoked... Alright, all my other builds are gonna get put to the side til I get what I'm gonna build figured out and done... Damn.... I got a few ideas... And a couple kits in mind for this, ok enuff of my yapping... It's on now bitches! Lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


This is so clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thats the attitude we need up in this here !!!!!!! Get busy my brother !!!!!!* :biggrin:


darkside customs said:


> Christ, I keep puttin this off,but after goin through all 30 pages, I'm stoked... Alright, all my other builds are gonna get put to the side til I get what I'm gonna build figured out and done... Damn.... I got a few ideas... And a couple kits in mind for this, ok enuff of my yapping... It's on now bitches! Lolz


*These flicks are SICK !!! That caddy is killa !!!!!!!!!! Time to get wit it homies !!!!!!!!* 


CHEVYXXX said:


>


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man I just got geeked up some more on the Supershow ...........

Sittin' here thinkin ' ...............

Man I'ma display my builds just like I'm at the show ... roped off, mirrors, lights , and all that ish ! 

I can't wait till 'D day ...... just hope my builds get what they need in time to get finished ... hno: ...  ... :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cant wait either,mine might not be a radical,but it's inspired by one of these pics...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool homie ...


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love that Linc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All I can say is watch out! I got some good shit up my sleeve! So hard to keep it under wraps


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> All I can say is watch out! I got some good shit up my sleeve! So hard to keep it under wraps


Pics or it aint happening :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool homie !


darkside customs said:


> All I can say is watch out! I got some good shit up my sleeve! So hard to keep it under wraps


:biggrin:


bigdogg323 said:


> Pics or it aint happening :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Pics or it aint happening :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


LOL.......DAMN! tryin to doupe darkside into a DQ!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my parts in primer, and damn if I didn't spray the wrong way and one of my parts starts to fall... In an attempt to save it, I knocked the paint stand over.... Minor set back, got everything cleaned up and re shot.... Can't wait to get some paint on mine...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate when that happens ... good recover homie !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks T! I got paint on mine!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm still in


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Somehow, I'll try to make somethin' happen. :x:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ElRafa said:


> I'm still in


:roflmao: you can't even finish a build off...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao: you can't even finish a build off...


I just don't want to cause you embarrassment g-funk that's why I'm taking my time foolio lol. Besides I'm trying to be like KB lol and I knew you was gonna pop your head up n say something fucker lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sweeeeeeeet !*


darkside customs said:


> Thanks T! I got paint on mine!


*Kool bro !*


ElRafa said:


> I'm still in


*I know you got somethin' up your sleeve homie !*


Tonioseven said:


> Somehow, I'll try to make somethin' happen. :x:




*Keep them sick flicks goin' for motivation homie !!!!!!!*


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

63 verts are the shit !! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You damn right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got clear on mine... Wow, I'm diggin the shine!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hardtops all day for me,I'm just a hardon for flaked roofs.Not too big on rag tops.There alright.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I love this '69 Caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CHEVYXXX said:


>


*Sounds good homie !!!!!!!!!!*


darkside customs said:


> Got clear on mine... Wow, I'm diggin the shine!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

King Orchard...man that one is fine.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed ........ had to send my chrome back to get done again ... I messed alot of it up with some spilled thinner ...  !!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn that sucks, well good luck with the new chrome, and keep the thinner on a diff table when ya get it back.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I just sent out a bunch of parts for chrome too... Got some paint laid on my bomb..:biggrin:...might be my best one yet so far! Still got more paint to put down though!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie ... yeah Ima put that ish in another ROOM !* 


chevyguy97 said:


> Damn that sucks, well good luck with the new chrome, and keep the thinner on a diff table when ya get it back.


*Homie I know you comin' wit it ! We only down to weeks now* ... 


chris_thobe said:


> I just sent out a bunch of parts for chrome too... Got some paint laid on my bomb..:biggrin:...might be my best one yet so far! Still got more paint to put down though!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope the chrome makes it back in time!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well my intented kit still hasnt come in the mail yetSent out for it last tuesday,hoping it arrives so I can start,comes too late Ima have to sit this one out:angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :sprint: :chuck:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*You and me both !* hno:


chris_thobe said:


> Hope the chrome makes it back in time!!


*Hope the kit arrives 4 you homie !*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well my intented kit still hasnt come in the mail yetSent out for it last tuesday,hoping it arrives so I can start,comes too late Ima have to sit this one out:angry:


*SICK !!!!!!!*


dig_derange said:


>


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

If our chrome don't come back we are FUKD!! That would mean that I will only have 1 whip to bring to the show and its just a curbside... Its going to take a LOT more than a Curbside car to take home a crown at the Supershow!!! People are saving their best shit for this one and I can't want to see some bad ass cars and trucks!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my interior almost done... I may sling another into the mix


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I know bro ..... got my fingers and toes crossed ...*

*I'm hopin' this show turns out great ... *

*we gotta get the final official thread pinned too ...
*
*I'ma post up the thread at 12 midnight central time October 14th, 2012 !

**Good luck homies !*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

* SWEEEET ! *

*My interiors are whats takin' me so long to do ... and the trunk layouts as well ...* 

*The paint on one is 90% complete ...... The other 2 I hope to complete with in the next 2 -3 weeks ......

*




darkside customs said:


> Got my interior almost done... I may sling another into the mix


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Cant wait to see everyones builds for the super show,its going to be epic !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> If our chrome don't come back we are FUKD!! That would mean that I will only have 1 whip to bring to the show and its just a curbside... Its going to take a LOT more than a Curbside car to take home a crown at the Supershow!!! People are saving their best shit for this one and I can't want to see some bad ass cars and trucks!!


You guys went through Little Model Kar right? You'll be cool. He's closing up for a few weeks after the 14th, so he'll get them done before he leaves.. giving us at least 3 weeks for final assembly


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

homie that sounds good ... I just hope he doesn't forget us !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

* ~~~~~ It's on Homies ~~~~~









*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> * ~~~~~ It's on Homies ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOGO!! SSOOOOOOO is that 70 Impala going to be in the show????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx Chris ... Naw, this is a old build ........ 

I won't reveal my builds until D-day .........  :thumbsup: uffin:*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

oh damm this is gonna be good!:drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my rear suspension set... And workin on the front which is gonna be a real bitch.... I'm dyin to show pics...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Koo ... I know the feelin' bro ..... I wanna show pics of these so bad !!!!! 
Oh well ...... few more weeks till D-day !* :biggrin:


darkside customs said:


> Got my rear suspension set... And workin on the front which is gonna be a real bitch.... I'm dyin to show pics...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


Daaaaaaaammmmm thats sick bro


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Not anymore. :tears:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Mabe if u respray it over that ,looks smooth still.Wicked Paint Job.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

That pic is before clear... the clear is all fish eyed and rough. It has been 2 hours since I sprayed it and its still wet.. Its unsalvageable. Its only activator on it, I left out the clear coat..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


Holy hell Chris. You got som fucking skills. WOW I'm so sorry to hear you fucked it up. That was one of the best paint jobs on a model I've EVER SEEN.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn dude that sucks,dust yourself off and try it again.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I will.. Just a little ...well MAJOR setback, but I still got about a month. I was going to try to get this one and 1 more done, but might just have to do one or the other.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

That paint job is crazy Chris !!! What if u spray clear over it? Show a pic of it how it looks now. U got to try something to save it :-/


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


That cheetah print is cool as hell !!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Pancho.. Right now it is soaking in Easy Off, so it is beyond saving now. I am going to bounce back though, see what else I can come up with.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn that fucken sucks chris,that was an amazing paint job


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Holy hell Chris. You got som fucking skills. WOW I'm so sorry to hear you fucked it up. That was one of the best paint jobs on a model I've EVER SEEN.


X2

that's one hell of a paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol



*One of the top ten sickest model paintjobs of all times!!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


holy shit, that's terrible bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang homie I hate to hear that ..... with a paint job like that , absolutely sick !!!!!!!!

You'll get it done homie, you got the talent and drive to complete it homie ! 

Wow, cant wait to see what you bring to the show !!!!!!!*



chris_thobe said:


> SOOOO FUKIN PISSED!!! I really fukd up on this one.. I think I might be without my bomb for the supershow now... I got it all painted and foiled, and sprayed the clear on it, came out sprayed round 2 of clear, and then realized that when I mixed the clear, I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 activators and some reducer together... Well with 2 activators, instead of 1 activator and 1 clear coat means that the clear that is on the car will NEVER dry so chalk this paint job up as FUKD!!! going to have to get the easy off out now :facepalm:Here is a sneek peek of the paint job so u can see why I am soooo pissed. This one took me a LOT of time. This is before foil and activator sprayed on it..lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Hey Chris , good news bro !

WOW !!! That was fast ... I just got home from coaching flag football and to my surprise ... 
My chrome from LMK co. was there waiting on me !!!!!!!!!! YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's on now homies !!!!!!!!!!

I wish I could show yaw this BEAUtiful chrome they did ! Chingon !

Viva Little Motor Kar Co. !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Hey Chris , good news bro !
> 
> WOW !!! That was fast ... I just got home from coaching flag football and to my surprise ...
> My chrome from LMK co. was there waiting on me !!!!!!!!!! YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx Big D-O- Double G !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see all your builds.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang homie I hate to hear that ..... with a paint job like that , absolutely sick !!!!!!!!
> 
> You'll get it done homie, you got the talent and drive to complete it homie !
> 
> Wow, cant wait to see what you bring to the show !!!!!!!*


I started too late.. I am not gointg to have but maybe 1-3 rides for the show.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Heck 1 is good enough homie ... I'm still struggling to get these three done ...*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I got 1 done already, got 2 more that are barely even started yet, one of which being the bomb, since I am back to BASE-ics...haha get it.. I just sprayed the bomb base coat silver :rimshot:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*You'll get it done homie ... Now you got me scared to clear my builds ........... hno:*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Just make sure you mix CLEAR with CATALYST.... _*read the can*_! Don't do like me and mix CATALYST with CATALYST, I learned that doing that doesn't make clearcoat..haha. Such a stupid mistake. When you mix paint and clear alot, after a while you get comfortable and mix it without even using a mixing cup, or reading labels...then you get punched in the face, and become a little more uncomfortable again. I am just glad it wasn't a 1:1 I was spraying! hno: And I am still waiting on my LMK order!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

iiii


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

badass glasshouse


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

i like this one :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Picked up right were I left off. Nice.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeeeet flicks homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah man!!!!! Now that is art!!! Sweet bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:  :wow:


damn freakin clean!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

anyone building nything like this, would be a kool build


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

GODDAMN!!!!! I don't know which of these rides I like more!!!! WOW


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Both shows were great 1st from LA super show i attended with my car club GoodTimes socal bike club and second with the model n caddy was our own carshow great time at both wait til vegas tho you all be jaw droppin i kno.i will be lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang that Caddy is COLD !!!!!!!! *


CHEVYXXX said:


>


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:nono: *Shame on you Chris ... The Naughty Language Filter Police are lookin' for you !*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, it kinda just came out! Those were some bad rides!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


EL REY is definitely my favorite 63 Rag of all time! This car is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Alright homies ... we down to just about 1 month ..... that's 4 weeks ..... a little more than 28 days ...... 
Hope yaw puttin work in ... 
who will have the first title of "Lowrider of the Year" ? or ... "Bomb of the Year" ? 
only time will tell !​*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry guys, I dropped the ball on the trophies. I could come up with a million excuses, but you know the saying: "a person who is good at excuses, is rarely good at anything else."

I'm almost positive I can still get one of them made, so I'll focus on the "Best of Show". Again, I'm sorry if I let anyone down.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Alright homies ... we down to just about 1 month ..... that's 4 weeks ..... a little more than 28 days ......
> Hope yaw puttin work in ...
> who will have the first title of "Lowrider of the Year" ? or ... "Bomb of the Year" ?
> only time will tell !​*
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Retarded like this


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I got started on my build yesterday. The first project had bad mojo for me so I had to shelve it. I think I can get something done in time. Time will tell. Anyway...

*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I hope you do homie ... lookin' forward to see what you bring to the show !*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I'm out on this one trend.... Be lucky to have moonflower finished by then. Unless I can enter it?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think I'm out on this one trend.... Be lucky to have moonflower finished by then. Unless I can enter it?


Represent!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

couple more weeks guys! Hows everyone lookin? I have seen some sneek peeks of some cars, and there is going to be some bad ass rides showing up for this one!! I am getting excited! Everyone better bring their A-game! :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:nono: *No in progress build pictures homies ........... 


Yeah Chris ... I'm hoping to get these interiors finished by next weekend ...

The paint scheme's are almost 100% complete ... 

one chassis is about 90% complete, while another is about 80% and I still 
haven't even started the most important chassis ...


I hope I can represent well as everyone else ... can't wait homies ...


remember , ON "D- DAY" ONLY SHOW FINISHED PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!
"NO IN PROGRESS BUILD PICS"

You can show your build pics in your own threads ... this way it'll keep
the Supershow thread rollin' with killer builds one after another .
 *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've fallen waayyyy behind on mine


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna do my best do get my project completed. I got the color scheme figured out and since I'm off until Tuesday night, we'll see how much I get done.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

Dang just join'd here, woulda like'd to get in on this, with Suicide King, it's ok tho, I'll get in on the next one, I cant wait to see what every one brought to the show, build on, see ya all on the next one, for sure.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

someone had a little too much spare time at work today...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*kold homie !!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

GothicKustomz said:


> Dang just join'd here, woulda like'd to get in on this, with Suicide King, it's ok tho, I'll get in on the next one, I cant wait to see what every one brought to the show, build on, see ya all on the next one, for sure.....


X2 for sure. Should be a lot of awesome cars posted up come the 14th. Hopefully My skills develope enough to get me in on the next one..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

GothicKustomz said:


> Dang just join'd here, woulda like'd to get in on this, with Suicide King, it's ok tho, I'll get in on the next one, I cant wait to see what every one brought to the show, build on, see ya all on the next one, for sure.....


This show is for ANYONE! It's just like the Lowrider Supershow though! Lowrider of the year, bomb of the year, radical of the year, truck of the year. It's not too late to get in on it. Just has to be something that no one has seen yet, and has to be done by October 14! Get to building!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Kool , I can still get in ! ..................* :thumbsup:


chris_thobe said:


> This show is for ANYONE! It's just like the Lowrider Supershow though! Lowrider of the year, bomb of the year, radical of the year, truck of the year. It's not too late to get in on it. Just has to be something that no one has seen yet, and has to be done by October 14! Get to building!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone except you Trend! Gonna have to sit this one out! Sorry bro, maybe next year! Don't get your hopes up though :run:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

one build complete: one to go!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm hoping I make it but thangs ain't lookin' good for me right now. Paint gremlins are screwin' with me.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TIME IS TICKING HOMMYS, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SUPER SHOW MODEL CARS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

* ..... 5 .....


That's the days left to the Supershow homies !*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Flicks ............*

*Hey homies ............ if yaw can try to have a few of the pics with all white backrounds ...... 

I use a poster board and take the pics out side ............

I'm gonna make a poster up with some of the builds on it for anyone who is interested ......

The white backround makes it easier for me to photoshop them.

Thanx homies, it's been along time coming ... *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*....... 4 .......





That's the days left to the Supershow homies !*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Cant wait.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*....... 3 .......





 That's the days left to the Supershow homies !*


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Count me as another that cant wait to see what some of you fella's have built for the Supershow.
Im guessing there is going to be heaps of chrome and pattern work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope so homie !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thought the builds had to be done by Saturday 10/13/12???


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Get your Popcorn ready homies ............ Hopefully we see some sweet flicks starting at Midnight tonight ... *

*My time ... Right now my clock says 5:23 p.m. ..... 

I'll post up a new thread for JUST FLICKS ...
of the Supershow builds later tonight .........


Thanx for all of the inspirational flicks fellas
to keep this going and gettin' people motivated ........................................  

it's been along time coming homies ........ *


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:yes: cant wait.....didnt build anything for this but cant wait to c what everyone else has been workin on!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there any way to do like sub categories to keep all of the different classes separate?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I was thinkin that dudes could just say what catagry they are in when they list there builds *......... :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :yes: cant wait.....didnt build anything for this but cant wait to c what everyone else has been workin on!!!


X2! this is gonna be good!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I was thinkin that dudes could just say what catagry they are in when they list there builds *......... :dunno:


Good idea. I know DIG is bringing something that we didn't know what the hell category it falls under!! Lol. It's Different!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx Chris for keeping all of the "talk" in this thread ........... 

Yeah Digs is gonna bring it ........*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

So are all the builds gonna be posted in this thread?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No there is a Supershow thread for pics.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Well looks like its was just all talk smh...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


> Well looks like its was just all talk smh...


JUST LIKE U FOO :shocked: :finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :yes:


----------

